# Dish multi sports pak



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

With many of the shows shown on the two Fox sports channels I get, and with all the black out scenarios they show, is the multi sports pack worth getting? $5.99 a month isn't much, but I'd like some imput before I get it, so I don't have to pay $5.00 to cancel it, if I don't like it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish a while back said that 40% of the games were blocked out.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

The sports package is worth it in the winter, when the Fox affiliates show several college sports, including basketball and hockey. The local Sports Report is on there, but that's really no big shakes unless you're particularly devoted to a specific region for sports. Otherwise, it's the same stuff that's on your RSN (i.e. Best Damn Sports Show, This Week in Baseball, etc.) I'm a college hockey fan, so I enjoy this during the winter, but I cancel it for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Dish a while back said that 40% of the games were blocked out.


That would be 40% (which is just a rough estimate) of college games, ever single professional baseball, basketball and hockey game should be blacked out on the non local RSNs unless the game lasts longer the it's allotted time so you'll be able to see the end of games.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

For the money, it's a good deal...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve,

Doesn't Fox still have national nights? I remember a couple of years ago when I had the multi-sport package on Thursdays I got two and sometimes three games visible to me at a time (4-6 total games that night)

Another thing to consider is where you live and what sports teams claim your area. For example Pittsburgh, Cincinnati and Cleveland MLB teams claim the area I "live" in. However I only get Fox Sports Ohio 1 & 2. So I can see Cincinnati and Cleveland games. But I cannot see Pittsburgh games unless I subscribe to the multi-sports pack.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Tony that's the first time I ever heard of that. I thought all games on non local RSNs would be blacked out. Here Empire is our one real RSN, MSG and YES cover the area because of the Yankees. But with AT100+ Empire is the only RSN we get. A friend of my mom's had the sports pak when the Yankees were on MSG but all games were blacked out, they kept the sports pak for the pre and post game reports and then when YES was born they switched to D*. But since in Buffalo we have no MLB team but the Yankees claim my area it's a different situation.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

IndyMichael, on the Dish Sports Pack you get:

* MLB extra innings. Note the lower case, it means that when games go beyond their time slot for whatever reason (rain delay, slugfest, but usually extra innings), you get to see the rest. Ditto for last-minute double-headers caused by a rainout the night before; if it's *not* listed as a game on the guide, you can watch it.
* Most college football. My blackout rate was more like 20%. Also includes replays.
* Some pro sports partial replays. I'm thinking of "3rd period" or "2nd half" shows, which usually aren't blacked out.
* College hockey.
* Occasional minor league baseball.
* Canadian football.
* College baseball and softball, almost never blacked out.
* College basketball, with a few blackouts.
* Boxing.
* College lacrosse.
* Arena football.
* High school sports.
* Other fringe sports and stuff I probably forgot.
* Local sports news shows. (Great for a displaced Pittsburgh fan, for example.)
* Lots and lots of opportunities to watch Best Damn Sports Show, You Gotta See This, and 54321. And a wide variety of paid programming.

For me, it's worth $6/month. It's cool when an extra-inning game is carried by two different RSNs -- I synchronize the feeds and watch the game picture-in-picture so I feel like I'm in the director's truck. You can't do that on D*!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't forget about NBATV which is included in the multisports pack. NBATV shows about 3 to 4 nba games a week plus the wnba during the summer.


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

Can you get NBA TV ala carte?Thanks,Mike.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Dish extra innings.

that is the FUNNIEST unintentional joke I've heard today. What a perfect name for what you get.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

The only way to get NBATV is with the NBA League Pass ($150 plus 45 or so NBA games a week) or the Multisport Pack($6).


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

I just tried to sign up for NBA TV and the only way to get it is with NBA League Pass or AEP package.Thanks,Mike


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

It's in the multi sports pak.


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

Can some of you please verify for me that you personnally get NBA TV in your Multi Sports pak I would appreciate it!!! Thanks,Mike


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Hmm, you'd think one Mike would believe another Mike.   I had it with AEP, then we dropped the movie channels, and it was gone. Then I added the multi sports pak and it was back.


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

I have just spent almost 1 hour playing CSR roulette and can't get over 10 csrs to verify that NBA TV comes with the Mult Sport package!!!!! They all have said no it does not,including supvisors. That is why I questioned things Michael. Sorry,Mike


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Mike, I had to wait for a movie to end that I was taping, but here I sit now, watching a NBA summer league game between Phoenix and Denver. And all I have is AT 150 and the multisports pak.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I have AT150 and MultiSports Pak and did not get NBA League Pass. I have the NBA channel as well.


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Guys!!!I was trying to get NBA TV for my dad .I just called and added the Multi Sports package for my parents(My dad is so excited!!!!!).Thanks again,Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

I recently signed up for the sports package. I understand the baseball blackouts; however, why do they have to black out NFL preseason football--they even blackout taped replays.


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

Freddy: The RSN's only have a contract to show them regionally so they don't have a license to show them nationally. With it being only pre-season I wish they were in the clear. As far as the taped ones what's the point in blacking them out? :crying_sa


----------

